# How to clean dried milk of magnesia on the inside of a bottle



## Bottleboy4419 (May 11, 2007)

any idea? i tried to srub it with a tooth bush..i dont really wanna tumble it


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 11, 2007)

i just soak it for days in water, if that dont work try gas or kero


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 12, 2007)

when you get down to a little left in the bottle. put some bbs in the bottle about 1/4 filled and shake them around,
 Not worth tumbling any way, flea markets $1 or less

 rick


----------

